# Help picking a book.



## RonB (Mar 2, 2018)

I am going to make a handle for a knife. This post explains the what and why.  I was an active woodworker and fairly good, but lost the use of a shop 20 + years ago. So I want to use the wood in the link, but plan on doing a test knife first so I don't screw up the beautiful crotch.

I am not making a blade, nor do I intend to buy all the equipment to forge blades, (although the 2 x 72 belt sanders do look very sexy. :lol2: ). Rather than pepper this site with endless questions, I'd like a book that is focused on handles, or at least has a good section on them. Amazon has a number of books that have good ratings, so I just need an opinion or two on a good one.

Another thought is would I be better off for this project at a forum about making knives, and which one?

Thanx,

Ron


----------



## inferno (Mar 2, 2018)

RonB said:


> I am going to make a handle for a knife. This post explains the what and why.  I was an active woodworker and fairly good, but lost the use of a shop 20 + years ago. So I want to use the wood in the link, but plan on doing a test knife first so I don't screw up the beautiful crotch.
> 
> I am not making a blade, nor do I intend to buy all the equipment to forge blades, (although the 2 x 72 belt sanders do look very sexy. :lol2: ). Rather than pepper this site with endless questions, I'd like a book that is focused on handles, or at least has a good section on them. Amazon has a number of books that have good ratings, so I just need an opinion or two on a good one.
> 
> ...



There are many forums about knives. I noticed some of them have disappeared over the years though. Like knifeforums.com and britishblades.com. Bladeforums is still around though.

Here are some books. I have not read any of them. http://brisa.fi/books-media.html


----------



## RonB (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanx - That's the problem - there are a ton of books out there. :scratchhead: One possibility is "Blade and Guard", but I don't know if it's any good. I'd hate to spend $30 for a crummy book.


----------

